# Upgraded to 6.4 Periodic.conf empty



## mikie46 (Feb 12, 2009)

I upgraded to 6.4 yesterday. Then at 3am i received the system cleanup msg but the body of the message said the following.

source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found
source_periodic_confs: not found

So i looked at the system cleanup scripts and came across periodic.conf that looks like this

/etc/defaults/periodic.conf


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# This is defaults/periodic.conf - a file full of useful variables that
# you can set to change the default behaviour of periodic jobs on your
# system.  You should not edit this file!  Put any overrides into one of the
# $periodic_conf_files instead and you will be able to update these defaults
# later without spamming your local configuration information.
#
# The $periodic_conf_files files should only contain values which override
# values set in this file.  This eases the upgrade path when defaults
# are changed and new features are added.
#
# For a more detailed explanation of all the periodic.conf variables, please
# refer to the periodic.conf(5) manual page.
#
```

Obviously all the code is missing.

I just dont understand why. When i ran mergemaster i specified I - install.

Does anyone have the code for periodic.conf for Freebsd 6.4 or know where i can get it?

thanks


----------



## ale (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...conf?rev=1.33.2.5.2.1;content-type=text/plain


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 13, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...conf?rev=1.33.2.5.2.1;content-type=text/plain



Thank you!!


----------

